#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  podium bouwen

## glennwestlander

beste mede forumers,

ik zit met een dilemma, over een aantal maanden moet ik in een dock (waar normaal een vrachtauto in staat) een podium gaan bouwen. het is indoor dus over wind hoef ik niet na te denken.

wel dat het podium 2,5 meter hoog moet zijn om uberhaupt goed te zien te zijn vanaf de dansvloer.

nu wil ik een podium gaan bouwen van 8 meter breed. 
2 torens aan de eerste en de laatste 2 meter van 5 meter hoog.
en de middelste 4 meter van 2,5 meter hoog.

nu heb ik eens zitten kijken op internet, en kwam al gauw bij podiumbouw terrecht met layer producten. lijkt me zeer intresant alleen kan ik hier in de buurt weinig explotanten vinden (regio Den haag ) plus dat wordt erg duur om via dat principe een podium te bouwen.

mijn vraag is nu. hebben jullie andere ideen over hoe ik dit kan gaan maken, en hebben jullie misschien telefoonnummers en dergelijken van mensen die met steigers podia bouwen. ( dan heb ik het over normale steigers)

met vriendelijke groet,

glenn luisman

Im hoop dat jullie me kunnen helpen!

----------


## Joost van Ens

Gewoon een willekeurige podiumboer vragen zal waarschijnlijk het eenvoudigste zijn.
Persoonlijk heb ik heel goede ervaringen met esb uit Sliedrecht. www.podiumverhuur.com

Maar er zullen ongetwijfeld veel meer bedrijven zijn die dit voor je kunnen oplossen.

Joost.

----------


## glennwestlander

joost hardstikke bedankt.

ik heb ze even gebelt en eindelijk iemand die me begrijpt!

groet

----------


## Janvo

Als je gewoon losse verhuur zoekt, maar dan moet je alles natuurlijk wel zelf even uittekenen etc, dan heb je "indumat"(hebben meerdere locaties) en "mavemat verhuur". Beide in Nederland.
Deze 2 bedrijven zijn echt ongeloofelijk goedkoop, je kan er behoorlijk wat huren voor een kleine prijs

grts, jan

----------


## Janvo

> Als je gewoon losse verhuur zoekt, maar dan moet je alles natuurlijk wel zelf even uittekenen etc, dan heb je "indumat"(hebben meerdere locaties) en "mavemat verhuur". Beide in Nederland.
> Deze 2 bedrijven zijn echt ongeloofelijk goedkoop, je kan er behoorlijk wat huren voor een kleine prijs
> 
> grts, jan



Indumat zit trouwens zelf in den Haag heb ik even snel gezien; Indumat verhuur van opslagruimte en betonbekistingen tot steigers en bouwliften

----------


## rinus bakker

*2 Glenn:* 
De hulp van Joost is natuurlijk heel goed, 
maar vertel me niet dat je dat niet zelf hadd kunnen vinden. 
*2 Mod:*
Slotje dan maar?
Nog even en we hebben hier een lijst van alle verhuurbedrijven van steigers en planken of platen (+ gestapelde pallets of omgekeerde bierkratjes) in de ZuidHollandse regio.
Daarvoor zijn er toch echt wel andere media.

----------


## Hairman

> Als je gewoon losse verhuur zoekt, maar dan moet je alles natuurlijk wel zelf even uittekenen etc, dan heb je "indumat"(hebben meerdere locaties) en "mavemat verhuur". Beide in Nederland.
> Deze 2 bedrijven zijn echt ongeloofelijk goedkoop, je kan er behoorlijk wat huren voor een kleine prijs
> 
> grts, jan



Doe er dan ook even een cursus steigerbouw bij zodat je weet hoe je met al die losse steigerpijpen op een veilige manier een stevig podium kunt bouwen....(vind de verzekering wel fijn mocht het misgaan)
Of denk je dat iedereen dat zomaar kan?!?!?

P.S. koop ook meteen een paar setjes valbeveiliging want dat heb je nodig boven de 2,5 meter en ook gereedschap zoals een hamer en waterpas...

Herman.

----------


## moderator

@Rinus, eens, maa kes het nu pas. Bij deze , abusje van de zaak!

----------

